# Fake Glasses: Stylish or Stupid?



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

What do you think? Stylish or Stupid?


----------



## Christa25 (Oct 2, 2010)

I've been wearing fake glasses since I was 13. Lol. I love them!


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Are you talking about glasses without lenses like "hipsters" wear? Or are you talking about non prescription glasses. I personally think glasses with no lenses look stupid and pretentious. Nothing wrong with the latter in my opinion... but to each his own I guess.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

edit


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Monroee said:


> Glasses "with" lens. LOL.


Go for it then, it's not like anyone will be able to tell they're non prescription anyway.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite (May 1, 2011)

Stylishly stupid.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Awesome.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

BostonB said:


> LL Cool J wears fake glasses...who's cooler than LL Cool J?


I guess I'm going to have to change my vote.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I've always thought it was kind of stupid, but really it's no different than any other fashion accessory, so why not. Go for it if it pleases you.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

I think it's fun, especially if they're something outlandish. I'd love to have actual cat-eye glasses since I do actually wear glasses for vision, but the only ones I can ever find are the fake kind. Sigh.


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Glasses are so annoying I'm not sure why anyone would choose to wear them. They also caused ear and nose pain until I got used to them and I have grooves behind my ears from wearing glasses since 3rd grade. They fog up, they get covered in rain, they get knocked off, they get scratched, they lose screws(I got a detention once for going to the nurse to fix my glasses between classes and being late), my hair gets caught in the corner hinge pretty regularly, you have to wipe the spots off every couple hours, and if you hit your face against something your glasses can result in bleeding. Could probably result in stitches but I never go to the doctor for a cut including fully shredding my forearm so I've never gotten stitches for a cut by my glasses. I have known people who sliced their face open pretty good with the corner or the nose piece though.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

I think glasses are always stylish, as long as you get a pair that suit your face. If you want to wear them, go for it.



bezoomny said:


> I think it's fun, especially if they're something outlandish. I'd love to have actual cat-eye glasses since I do actually wear glasses for vision, but the only ones I can ever find are the fake kind. Sigh.


Etsy has some beautiful vintage cat-eye glasses. They're not too expensive. You could probably buy a frame from there and get them fitted with your prescription. I've got an art deco-style pair of Vera Wang cat-eye glasses which I love. I'm thinking of getting some genuine ones from Etsy though.


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

Don't give a **** about what others think. If you like them, buy them.

I've seen a bunch of hot-*** Chinese girls wearing them over the past week. They are ok for purposes of fashion.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Fake glasses are okay, but get the ones that fit your frame of face. Some of the glasses make people eyes look smaller and boxed in, and then their whole face looks like a box, I guess.


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

I like. Although I have real glasses to wear. But if someone likes glasses and has a 20/20 vision, why not.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Stupid fashion accessories for stupid fashion victims.


----------



## wolfsaber (May 1, 2011)

Personally, I don't give a **** what someone wears unless it was offensive in general or for the occasion. I can't tell if they were real or fake anyway.


----------



## Devil (Apr 25, 2011)

Pretentious, and utterly obnoxious.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Pretty stupid.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Fake glasses? Stupid. Sounds like something a girl would do :b


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

no offense but stupid. My cousin just bought a pair of fake glasses when she came to a family gathering... grandma was like "I didn't know you wore glasses." And my cousin goes "I don't. I just bought these fake ones because I wanted to look smarter." ??

Whatever floats her boat, I guess.

I need to get real glasses though because I can't see very well.


----------



## EvilDictator (Aug 9, 2011)

I actually find it somewhat offensive in a way. I have had to wear glasses for 17 years now, and I was mercilessly teased for it by everyone I knew, for being a loser, a geek, whatever they wanted to call me for wearing them, and NHS ones at that. When I got a new pair of glasses in a nice brown colour at age 13, it got worse and I managed to screw up my still degrading sight even more by succumbing to said teasing and going back to an old pair I shouldn't have been wearing in the first place because my eyes had degraded so much from the last pair I'd had.

My eyesight is absolutely terrible that it gives people pretty much instant vertigo to put my glasses on, but of course to me without my glasses is simply a depressing blur I've had to get used to every day for the past 17 years.

People who wear glasses for fashion purposes are the very same people who made my and others' lives a misery years ago, who now see celebrities wearing fake glasses (they're all the same, one wears fake glasses, several follow, one announces they have bipolar disorder, several follow) so they think it's cool and fashionable.

Its not cool nor is it fashionable to pretend you have what is effectively a disability; a depressing one at that. I was embarrassed by my glasses when I was 11, so much so that I took them off for my final year photo to make it look like I didn't need them - of course its obvious, because although my eyesight wasn't as bad as it is now, I'd been wearing them already for five years at that point so I was squinting to try to see the camera.

Of course, I imagine being a teenager these days and if you're one of the cool kids and they're all wearing glasses to look smart and cool and you're not, you'll probably be teased. Its funny how things have changed so.

One day someone will probably start a thread about how its now fashionable to wear hearing aids when you don't need them. Or inhalers when you don't have athsma. Because it's cooool.


----------



## Fenren (Sep 20, 2009)

I have fake glasses, but I'd never wear them in public. I voted stupid.


----------



## JustKittenRightMeow (Jul 25, 2011)

Man I feel a bitterness because I remember in elementary school, having glasses wasn't cool and you would get teased and that carried on into middle school. Now all these people wear fake ones because it's in-style and it's totally not fair LOL. I think they're stupid and part of an annoying trend. It's kind of annoying how nobody can think of their own unique style now. A couple of my friends and a cousin have fake glasses but they just use them around the house and to take pictures for facebook.

haha.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

edit


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

watashi said:


> But if someone likes glasses and has a 20/20 vision, why not.


Why: because it's like using crutches when you can walk perfectly well.


----------



## CountingClockwise (Aug 11, 2011)

I wear glasses because I have to, not because I want to.In science class at school,I would have to wear my safety goggles over my glasses.I never bother buying sunglasses because I can't wear them over my regular glasses, obviously, and clip-ons don't work.I think that my glasses make me look too serious and make my eyes look small.Everyone in my family wore glasses..except my older sister.She teased me for wearing them,calling me "Speccy"It was ironic when she had to get glasses! Because I have very dark brown hair and a fringe,people would call me Harry Potter.When I got a trendy bob, they called me Meg Griffin from the show Family Guy.Harry Potter is a boy character and Meg Griffin is a tv character who is treated badly on Family Guy, so these remarks were upsetting.Bulies picked on me at school because they mistook me for two separate brunette girls with glasses.My sister also acted like having eye sight problems made you less of a person, but I try not to think about it.So when my sister lamented the fact that she needed glasses, she said "Oh no! I'm gonna become a speccy," and I just joked "We prefer to think of ourselves as visually impaired" Glasses are necessary for me but thinking about the comments they start and the connotations they carry,I cannot understand why anyone would deliberately wear them when they did not need to.


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

I take it you are going to wear contact lenses and the fake glasses at the same time; otherwise you would not be able to see properly.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

I've worn glasses since grade school and they've been an annoyance ever since. I don't know why anyone would want to have something weigh down their face for no reason. I wish I had the guts to get contacts but I'm kind of squeamish with anything to do with your eyes... I always see it as putting a piece of plastic inside of you. 

OP, if you're wearing contacts, then couldn't you easily get prescription glasses? I don't see any reason for having fake ones if you need real ones.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

UltraShy said:


> Why: because it's like using crutches when you can walk perfectly well.


It's more like having one of those fancy walking sticks, when you can walk well. Or wearing a cap when it's cloudy. Having a handbag while the stuff would fit perfectly well in your pockets, etc.

I don't mind it so much if people do it. I enjoy having glasses myself, I do really need 'em though.


----------



## TheDaffodil (Jun 20, 2009)

I have real glasses and I like them; I can see why someone with good vision might want to wear glasses despite not needing them. It doesn't bother me at all. Some fake glasses are really cute and some are just...whatever. Like seeing the same black block frames over and over gets a little tired for me but if people expand to other styles it could be fun for them and fun for me to see.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I think it would depend on the look you're going for.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I'd just wait until I got real glasses. There's no point in buying fake glasses you'll probably forget about soon enough. There are plenty of other ways you can look fashionable.


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

As someone who has worn glasses since he was 8 yo, wearing fake glasses is definitely dumb. I would love to not have to wear them.


----------



## sociallyretarded (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone else experiencing the awful punched-out 3D movie glasses trend?


----------



## tropic (May 28, 2011)

I think it's completely stupid but who cares. If people want to wear fake glasses, go ahead. I've been wearing them since I was 10 years old but I only have to when I'm watching tv, in the computer, reading...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Nothing wrong with it. Glasses are cool!


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Akane said:


> Glasses are so annoying I'm not sure why anyone would choose to wear them.





UltraShy said:


> Why: because it's like using crutches when you can walk perfectly well.


As someone who's worn glasses for the past 15-20 years, this pretty much sums up what I was thinking. Why??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

sociallyretarded said:


> Anyone else experiencing the awful punched-out 3D movie glasses trend?


those are my everyday glasses.


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

It really depends on the person and how well they rock them.


----------



## Glacial (Jun 16, 2010)

As long as you don't announce it to people, they won't know they are not real glasses--only the people you purchase them from--and they are glad to get your money.

Personally, I wear glasses because I can't see without them. If my vision was perfect, I would not wear fake glasses, but then again I am a guy.


----------



## Losm (Jan 23, 2011)

It seems a bit silly to me!


----------



## Angelbroken (Jun 30, 2011)

I guess if you can get it to match a specific style, then sure.

Like for me, when I do my hair and dress a certain way, I'll wear my contacts - But when I do other styles with my hair and clothes, sometimes my glasses work better.

However, I DO need glasses/contacts LOL Not sure how I'd feel about wearing fake glasses just becuase. I guess it would be like putting my contacts in and just wearing glasses overtop - That's silly. =P


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

ok heres my view,I may have to start wearing actual glasses soon. I get eye strain sometimes from looking at the computer and i'm thinking about getting my eyes checked out, my dad has in the last 10 years started wearing glasses for reading ,my sister in the last 5 years and my mum has needed reading glasses for a long time. afaik I don't need them yet, but it doesn't bother me that I might have to wear them, I personally like the idea of them and would wear false ones. because, my eyes are sensitive to wind and light and if they can help a little to block that out and stopping my eyes watering that would be nice, they will cover up my alopecia where I have pulled my eyelashes out or my eyebrows,also i've had really bad panda eyes, it will sort of mask and distract from that. eyeglasses suit me and my personality, I have a shaved head and most people percieve me as an unintelligent thug which is far from the truth. also I don't buy the analogy to saying crutches and inhalers will be fashionable, specs are actually well thought out and designed accessory items and they have been approached in a design and fashion perspective for a long time, a lot of old vintage frames are imo and many others design classics. so that has often been in mind when they are being manufactured in the past.in fact in the last 10 years or so many designer companies have made eyeglasses, its the recognition that they are a fashion accessory and can look good and shifting of the stigma into the mainstream that they don't label someone as incapacitated. people still wear wristwatches even with a mobile phone that tells the time because they like watches as accessories and some can look great. saying they don't have a function so they are pointless would mean you can say the same thing about jewellery.their function in this case often is to make a person look and feel better about themselves, so it still has a purpose and really telling someone they are stupid because they want to look good ,that isn't particularly nice and its kind of ironic when people complain about bullying. also i'll touch on bullying, I was bullied as a kid, bullies will pick on anyone for any reason they are different ,it doesn't matter what it is ,if you are perceived as defective in some way that will make you a target for abuse.many people who wore glasses were picked on simply because they weren't the same as others, in some cases it was because the bully thought they were not cool and their defective eyesight made them less of a person. if anything this shift towards glasses and geek wear being cool is probably helping a lot of young kids to feel a lot more safe from being bullied. isn't that a good thing!?


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Stupid to the tenth power, you wanna wear glasses so bad? fine let's switch eyes, I'd be glad to have perfect vision


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

I like them because I think glasses look good. I remember as a kid I wanted them so much that I tried to pretend my vision was going bad. Didn't know at the time that I could just rock fakes ones...


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I want a pair, because I have 20/20 vision yet like the look of glasses, with some fashion styles.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I cringe when I hear about people wearing glasses that don't need them. I suffered for many years with glasses (started wearing them at age 10). Didn't get contact lenses till I was 18. Even if I'm home all day I will put in my contacts because glasses are uncomfortable after a few hours of use. I also feel dizzy when walking outside (especially on stairs) when wearing glasses.

I guess if they are fake, the lenses will be really light. If I don't get tiny metal frame glasses, the lenses are super thick on my glasses.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Majority vote rules. Stupid *nodnod*


----------



## quietmusicman (Feb 3, 2012)

third answer... hipster


----------



## Insane1 (Jul 25, 2011)

Fake glasses seem pretty stupid to me.. BUT they look cool on some people. So yeah,go for it.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I think they are a bit silly but its up to you if you want them.


----------



## Monroee (Aug 26, 2009)

edit


----------

